# Letter from Verizon to FCC regarding bootloaders



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Seems like the letter I sent out to a few places got posted finally! 

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/29/letter-from-verizon-to-fcc-details-their-stance-on-bootloaders/

If anybody has any ideas on what to reply to them, post it up here or email me


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't speak legal terms, so I can't really help you on the letter. You did a very nice job though.


----------

